
How to Sign and Release to the Central Repository with GitHub Actions - sualeh
https://dev.to/sualeh/how-to-sign-and-release-to-the-central-repository-with-github-actions-9k6
======
smoyer
I worked through this on a couple projects last month if anyone needs more
examples or has questions.

